# How Old Was Your Mother When She Had You?  Take the Poll!



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2017)

My mom was 40, I surprised her, she thought she was going through 'the change'.  I was the last of four kids, we were all 4 years apart in age.  How old was your mom when she had you?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2017)

My Mom was 31 yrs old when she had me. She was only 18 yrs old when she had my brother and 29yrs old when she had my sister. I was the last of the Litter.


----------



## dollie (Jun 23, 2017)

she was 23


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 23, 2017)

30.  She had my brother @age 22.  My Daddy was 33 when I was bored.


----------



## Lolly (Jun 23, 2017)

My mother had me at age 23...  I was her first child


----------



## IKE (Jun 23, 2017)

I blessed her with my presence when she was 22.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 23, 2017)

21 my father was 18


----------



## WheatenLover (Jun 23, 2017)

Mom was 21 and Dad was 23.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 23, 2017)

Mom was 23.  I was her first.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2017)

Mom was 35; I was her first child.  They had been married 10 years before I made my entrance.  My sister came along not quite 3 years later.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 24, 2017)

Mom was 19.  She and my dad married when she was 17 and he came home from the war.


----------



## Raven (Jun 25, 2017)

My Mom was 24 when I was born and I was her third child. My youngest brother was born 2 years later 
and completed a family of four children.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 25, 2017)

I was born exactly two weeks after my mom`s 30th birthday. My brother was 13,sisters were 11 and 1 1/2. We were joined 5 years later by our youngest sister. Not sure why our parents chose to have two separate "sets" of kids.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 25, 2017)

My Mom was 30 when she had me. I was the middle child of 5.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 26, 2017)

I was born 9 months and 2 weeks after dad got home from WW2, no other brothers or sisters.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 26, 2017)

Mom was born in the Ukraine in 1912, came to America aboard the S.S. Olympic, (sister ship of the Titanic) with her Dad in 1923, married in 1934 and gave birth to me in 1936 at age 24, for which I am eternally grateful!

HiDesertHal


----------



## Whisper (Jun 26, 2017)

My mom was 23 when she had me.


----------



## Lynk (Jun 27, 2017)

My mom was 33.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 29, 2017)

It was my dad, who stepped up to the plate. He married when he was young. At the divorce, he was awarded the kids. That  just did not happen in the 30s, so there had to be extreme circumstances.  He married my mom and ten years after my step brother was born, I arrived on the scene. And ten years later, my brother, the "Mistake" arrived.


----------



## Iodine (Jun 29, 2017)

My mom was 26 when she had me.


----------



## dearimee (Aug 1, 2017)

23 . I answered the short question with the short answer. How long does it have to be to post??


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 13, 2017)

*My mom was 40 when I popped out of the oven.  I was a late baby, with two much older brothers. My brothers are 10 and 15 years older than me.*


----------



## Falcon (Aug 13, 2017)

She was 31 when she brightened the world  with my presence.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 17, 2017)

My mom was 19 when she had me.  I'm the oldest of 4.  She died last June and was a terrific mother.

My beautiful mom.


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2017)

Ceecee, your mom was very glamorous! She looked like a movie star.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 17, 2017)

jujube said:


> Ceecee, your mom was very glamorous! She looked like a movie star.




Thank you, Jujube...that's what I always thought when I was young.  Yes, she was beautiful but she was a wonderful mother and she was my role model and it's because of her that I was successful at raising my children.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Aug 17, 2017)

26.  My Dad was discharged from the Army in late December 1945.  They were married in January 1946.  I came along in November of '46.  Dad was born in 1915.  Mom in 1920.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 17, 2017)

My mother was 33 and my father was 44. :wave:


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2017)

My mom was 27 and I was the 5th child of 6.
Here she is with my dad and some of us:


----------



## Katybug (Aug 23, 2017)

Mom was 34 and dad was 36...first and only child.


----------



## Dockside59 (Aug 24, 2017)

My mom was 18....Dad was 20


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 24, 2017)

My mother was 39,  and I was her 10th child.

I was 39 when she died.


----------



## OldBiker (Sep 21, 2017)

Age: 21


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2017)

She was 34, and I was an only child. They had been married for 12 years and had nearly given up, when at last I came along!


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 22, 2017)

My Mom was 19 when she got pregnant and barely 20 when I came out to see the world.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 22, 2017)

I was the 3rd little boy in a row - Mother was 23 when I was born.


----------



## helenbacque (Sep 23, 2017)

Mom was 23 when I was born.  First child


----------



## RubyK (Sep 24, 2017)

Mom was 30. I was the third and middle child of five.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 25, 2017)

My mom was 35 and I was her only child.  She had severe problems in my birth, and medicine being what it was in the early 30's, it's lucky she survived.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Sep 25, 2017)

She was a kid; 17. And I was her second. She had 4 kids by age 20. Her age and rambunctiousness (immaturity) combined with the times = very little supervision. Which worked in me and my brothers' favor.


----------



## RiversideSue (Sep 26, 2017)

My mom was 24 and my dad was 25. My brother was just under 5 when I was born.


----------



## Bea (Nov 1, 2017)

My Mother was 37 when I was born after WW11 I had an older brother and sister born before the war I3 and 10 years older. I was a "surprise"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2020)

My mom was 19, a kid by my standards, but she did well and was more than on the ball when it came all things child-rearing.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 29, 2020)

32.  Later she said she'd been too old.


----------



## gamboolman (Apr 29, 2020)

Mom had me when she was 29 year old.  She was just 3 weeks  shy of being 30.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2020)

Mom was 35, I was her 5th child .. 1st of a second marriage.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2020)

How did I miss this thread first time around?   

My mum  had me  2 weeks after her 21st Birthday...  I was born on my father's 29th birthday


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2020)

According to my dad I tore my mom wide open to the extent she said "I never want to see that baby!" Needless to say she never had another kid.


----------



## gennie (Apr 29, 2020)

Mom was 23


----------



## toffee (Apr 29, 2020)

my mother had me late -I was the last of seven ......blimp''


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 29, 2020)

Mama was 34; I was the last of 3.  We were spaced 5 years apart so I have a sister 10 years older and a brother 5 years older.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2020)

*Mom was 36 years old when I was born, the last of three kids.*


----------



## Keesha (Apr 29, 2020)

Iodine said:


> My mom was 26 when she had me.


Almost 26 here .
Last of three.


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2020)

My mother was 22 and my dad was 24.  He got home from the Pacific (had to stay in Japan for a  while) and they were married two weeks later and got immediately to work on procreating.


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

I was adopted when my Mom was in her mid-twenties, I was a couple of days old...


----------



## hellomimi (May 11, 2020)

Mom was 27 when she had me. I'm the 2nd in a brood of 2 girls and 2 boys.


----------



## katlupe (May 24, 2020)

My parents were married for 7-1/2 years before they had my brother and then 2-1/2 years later I was born. My mother had to talk my father into having children. He grew up poor and was worried about being able to support them.


----------



## win231 (May 24, 2020)

tnthomas said:


> 30.  She had my brother @age 22.  My Daddy was 33 when I was bored.


Not much excitement, eh?  Well, I bet there was some excitement 9 months earlier.......


----------



## drifter (May 24, 2020)

My mom was nineteen. I was her first and the oldest of four boys.


----------



## jujube (May 25, 2020)

My poor mom had such a hard time giving birth to me.  She was in labor 52 hours.  Then she lost five babies in between me and my sister and was told she'd never carry a baby to term.  Wrong-O!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 25, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> My mom was 40, I surprised her, she thought she was going through 'the change'.  I was the last of four kids, we were all 4 years apart in age.  How old was your mom when she had you?


My mother was 35 when I was born.  My only sibling was born 15 years before me.  My guess is that your mother always wanted to have a young child around but wanted to make sure that each child got the attention they required from birth - Sounds like really good planning to me!


----------

